# Vou pro campo ou para o campo + contrações



## Daniel Ernesto

Lindo.. obrigado.

Talvez como no meu país essas formas combinadas são utilizadas na fala da população do campo tenha eu do começo entendido errado.

Um exemplo do que falo é que se diz:  " Me voy pal* campo" y  no "me voy para el campo", Etc.

Aqui no Brasil escuto tambem : "Vou pro* campo" en lugar de "Vou para o campo" .

* O que da ai no português?

Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Aqui no Brasil escuto tambem : "Vou pro* campo" en lugar de "Vou para o campo" .
> 
> * O que da ai no português?


Aqui em Portugal também se usa "prò" e "prà" na fala, e até "pò" e "pà", mas por alguma razão escrever assim é considerado muito informal.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Então em estos casos não vale a regra das formas combinadas na escrita,
como no caso de " Me+o " = "Mo".
Não seria : "Para + a" = Prà.
"Para + o" = Prò .
Não entendo o critério utilizado no primeiro caso se houver um.
No idioma espanhol não lembro de formas combinadas na escrita .


----------



## Outsider

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Não seria : "Para + a" = Prà.
> "Para + o" = Prò .


É assim:

para = _pra_ ou _pa_
para + a = _prà_ ou _pà_ 
para + o = _prò_ ou _pò_​Mas muita gente escreve acentos agudos em vez de acentos graves. E no Brasil não usam acentos nestas contracções.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Obrigado.

Porem Não entendo o critério utilizado no primeiro caso "Me + o" = Mo, se houver um, que não vale para escrita de "Para + o" = Pro .

No idioma espanhol não lembro de formas combinadas na escrita .


----------



## Outsider

Aqui tem então a tabuada: 

e + a = a
e + o = o

a + a = à
a + o = ò



> No idioma espanhol não lembro de formas combinadas na escrita .


Há poucas, mas também existem:

_a_ + _el_ = _al_


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Ops..


Outsider said:


> Aqui tem então a tabuada:
> 
> e + a = a
> e + o = o
> 
> a + a = à
> a + o = ò
> 
> Há poucas, mas também existem:
> 
> _a_ + _el_ = _al_


 
Se me olvido la tabla del uno en el ajemplo _a_ + _el_ = _al del idioma español_. ,
 Porem a regra  da "Crase" a lembro.

O que não entendo é o critério utilizado no primeiro caso "Me + o" = Mo, se houver um, que não vale para escrita de "Para + o" = Pro .


----------



## Outsider

O critério é simplesmente que o "e" final cai quando os pronomes clíticos se contraem. Fui mais claro?

Aliás, nem precisam de ser pronomes:

de + o = do
de + a = da

Acontece o mesmo em espanhol com _de + el _= _del_.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Clarito, clarito.

Pero en Português porque vale para "Me + o" = Mo, y no vale para la escrita de "Para + o" = Pro .


----------



## Outsider

Porque _me_ termina com _e_, mas _para_ termina com _a_.

No português falado, não é incomum o "e" desaparecer no final das palavras (_copo de água_ --> _copo d'água_), mas o mesmo não acontece com o "a" final.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Gracias.

Agora fica mais claro ainda .


----------



## Naticruz

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Lindo.. obrigado.
> 
> Talvez como no meu país essas formas combinadas são utilizadas na fala da população do campo tenha eu do começo entendido errado.
> 
> Um exemplo do que falo é que se diz: " Me voy pal* campo" y no "me voy para el campo", Etc.
> 
> Aqui no Brasil escuto tambem : "Vou pro* campo" en lugar de "Vou para o campo" .
> 
> * O que da ai no português?
> 
> Obrigado.


En esta página puedes consultar todo lo que necesitas saber sobre la contracción de las preposiciones. Sube un poco la página hasta toparte con «combinação e contração de preposições»

Ojalá te aproveche. Mejores saludos


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Gracias Nati.


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem...





Daniel Ernesto said:


> ...Por*é*m a regra da "Crase" a lembro....


Se a regra da crase ajuda a lembrar, vá lá. 

Entrtetanto, aqui não ocorre crase. Esta última é a fusão da preposição *a* com o artigo definido *a* e certas outras palavras que começam com *a* (por exemplo, *aquela*), _nesta ordem_, isto é, o primeiro elemeto dessa fusão é a dita proposição.
Como neste tópico, o primeiro elemento é "para", não há crase.

Até mais ver...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outra coisa:
Quando alguém diz: vou ao campo, significa que ele vai e volta. Mas, se ele tivesse dito: vou para o/pro campo, significaria que ele estaria se mudando para morar definitivamente (ou pelo menos por um bom tempo) no campo e não mais na cidade.
Saudações.


----------

